# It's all your fault! 10k madness



## kyles (Jun 3, 2006)

For those who don't know, I started doing something about my weight in January 2005, and used this site to get me started. I began to realise from what people were saying that I had to do more than look at my diet, I had to exercise.

So I started going to the gym........and I caught the bug. I have even started running (now if anyone of you saw me when I was at my fattest, you would have thought that was pretty impossible - I sure did)

So............next weekend, June 11, I am running in london!!! I have never been to London, and in my demented brain thought that running around Hyde Park twice would be a great way to see it!!!!

Wish me luck!!!


----------



## kadesma (Jun 3, 2006)

_Best of luck Kyles..YOu should be so proud of yourself..You are an inspiration , not just losing weight but for running and seeing that a dream can come true..Way to go!!! _

_kadesma_


----------



## jkath (Jun 3, 2006)

Kyles you are such an inspiring woman!
I am so proud of ALL of your success!

Please post a photo of your Hyde Park Experience!


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 3, 2006)

Good Lick, Kyles!!!

I'm so sorry we drove you to this.  Perhaps we could do an intervention.


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 3, 2006)

Good luck, kyles!! I know you can do it. Have fun while your there!!!


----------



## lulu (Jun 3, 2006)

Good luck and well done!  We will have to come and wave at you!  LOL


----------



## pdswife (Jun 3, 2006)

Good luck and have a ton of fun!


----------



## kyles (Jun 3, 2006)

Yep, a chocolate heart shaped cake at the end will make me run faster!!!


----------



## Ishbel (Jun 3, 2006)

Hyde Park is a great area to run.  Make sure you look at Speaker's Corner and the Queen Mother Gates....    Don't slip on the goose and duck excrement on some of the paths!


----------



## Sandyj (Jun 3, 2006)

Wow, Kyles, you really are an inspiration. You achieved so much, and that's wonderful. I hope you have lots of fun going to London and running in Hyde Park. How exciting! Just thought you'd like to know that through your advice, I joined the 3fatchicks website (for the South Beach diet forum) and learned a great deal about preparing food that would work with this particular diet that could still be enjoyed by the rest of the family.


----------



## kyles (Jun 12, 2006)

I survived!!! My first time in London, and it was fantastic!!!!

It was devillishly hot in Hyde Park yesterday, and we saw one guy being atteneded to by the paramdedics, on oxygen. he was young and fit. So I was happy just to get there upright. Sorry to link to another forum, but my friend posted some pics of us.

http://www.3fatchicks.com/forum/showthread.php?t=71897&page=3

For those who don't know me, I am on the far right in the first picture, and the one in the middle on the second picture, and the one with the fattest whitest calves in the world on the last picture LOL


----------



## licia (Jun 12, 2006)

Great job and congratulations are certainly due you. You've come a long way and been an inspiration to many of us.  I always read your posts as inspiration when I've worked so hard and the results come slowly. It does pay off!


----------



## kyles (Jun 18, 2006)

My friend sent me this picture of us all. I'm 7608, my t-shirt turned up a day late 

The three of us, Helen, Jen and myself, have together lost over 230lbs!!!

Helen (on the left) has lost over 100 just by herself!!!


----------



## Snoop Puss (Jun 18, 2006)

Wow" What an inspiration. Well done. Great to see the pictures. This really is quite an achievement. Time for me to think about doing something more active...


----------



## Banana Brain (Jun 18, 2006)

Good luck! May you cook many healthy tofu dishes and enjoy lobster dipped in your own sauces better than butter.


----------

